

Nothing to envy from iA Writer Pro – Syntax analysis in Emacs - istib
https://github.com/istib/wordsmith-mode
Whilst iA Writer Pro gets acclaim (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6930780) and bad press (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6956574) for having claimed to invent syntax analysis in text editors, 20 lines of emacs lisp leverage that functionality from OSX&#x27;s natural language processing tools
======
istib
Whilst iA Writer Pro gets acclaim
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930780))
and bad press
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6956574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6956574))
for having claimed to invent syntax analysis in text editors, 20 lines of
emacs lisp leverage that functionality from OSX's natural language processing
tools

